# Frankenturbo Parts list. Need guidance.



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Well, It seems like more and more people are either thinking, doing, or have already started doing a FT turbo upgrade. Ive been going back and forth for some time now and have decided this is the route Im going to take. 

Im looking at a budget of 3k-4k, with *possible* room for play, in parts alone and as of right now with my current list, Im sitting at around $3200-$3600. (thats before tax and shipping, so this is 'raw' pricing and varying brands for the parts)

Heres the general list of the parts I need that I know of:

FT f23 Hybrid turbo
FT Tubular exhaust mani
Wideband conversion kit
Unitronic BT 630cc software to be decided
630cc Injectors 
3" MAF
MBC
4 bar FPR
42DD DP
42DD High Flow Intake
Upgraded DV
Boost Gauge
*044 Fuel Pump - _Thanks [email protected]!_
*Treadstone performance Intercooler - _Thanks Warrenty!_
*Oil Cooler - _Thanks Madmax!_
*Rods

This is all I have so far and I have a feeling Im probably missing some things... which is where you guys come in! 

This will also possibly be a gateway to a larger, more intricate build if I decide to go gt30 later on in life (several years) as I still have a whole lot of life to live!

I was also wondering if a 225 fuel pump would be sufficient enough to handle the increase in required fuel. Also, as of right now, Im not gunna push the car over 300ftlb of torque, hence there not being any rods included in my list.........yet. 

And lastly, the intercoolers. Im on the fence about this one. Not sure if the duel SMIC would be enough or if I should invest in a more efficient FMIC. Ive been doing a little digging around and Ill probably need something more, but again, Im clueless as to where to even start looking. 

So the things Im not sure about are...

Fuel pump
Intercooler

*and for those of you that dont know what Im driving, Its a 2000 180q!* :thumbup:


_Please, please, please! *NO* shenanigans in my thread either! I dont really care about what setup YOU would rather do, or how this setup would be a waste of time, all Im asking for is help from those of you who know what more I would need to get *MY* setup running correctly and efficiently. _

_Ive seen a lot of it lately, and I dont need/want it here. :thumbup:
_
Thanks! You guys are the best!  :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

Do the pump for sure. I have a 225 running 550cc's @ 3bar and I did not have enough rail pressure in the upper RPM's to keep everything happy, I installed a 044 inline and everything is back to normal. Injector duty cycles are back into spec and my a/f is much better.

As for the intercooler, I would not say it is necessary however if you have the extra cash go for it, this is still a small framed turbo and at higher PSI it is pushing some VERY hot air. In the winter this may not be a problem for the stock SMIC's however in the summer even with just a chipped ko4 you can heat soak them pretty easily. 

-John


----------



## WiKKiDTT (Aug 13, 2009)

i would go with malone tuning on that and do the 550cc genesis they are far more superior then 630cc siemens


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Im planning a similar set up. By mine includes a new clutch. Might be necessary after the turbo upgrade. But fuel pump for sure. You might as well spend a little more and drop in rods as well. Hate to hear another rod failure story with these turbos. Why not do it right the first time? Rods aren't that pricey compared to the rest of your list.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys. 

John - Do you have an recommendations as far as an intercooler goes? Im afraid Ill be looking at $800-$1000+ so I guess Im open to suggestions. 

WiKKiDTT - Thats very interesting, Ive never heard of them before! Though they look promising, the software for a setup like this looks to be $1400... even if I did more research on it, its a little over my budget on software alone...

Warranty - Im on the fence on rods right now. Though it would be quite the safeguard, wouldnt an n75 delete and an MBC to keep peak boost down be another route to keep the power down enough for the stock rods to handle? or is my thinking :screwy: ...? Im down for suggestions on that as yes, doing this once is more than enough in both financially, and keeping my sanity :laugh:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

You can cross the 4bar FPR off the list. Those 630cc injectors are rated [email protected], if you run 4bar they will flow more than the software wants them to.

I am not sure if you can just slap a BT 630 tune on FT setup (I'm assuming you're shopping used here). I don't have any idea what other FT guys are doing- just food for thought. Also due to the size of the turbo I'm not sure there is a need to convert to wideband. You could keep the MAF to keep the tune adaptive and more driveable. That money could be used for the Walbro fuel pump you're gonna need.

I doubt you'll need a clutch (at least not immediately)- Max is running more torque than FT's make on his stock clutch without issues. Like John Said an FMIC would be very useful and there have been some really cheap bolt on kits for sale in the TT Classifieds. There was a $200 brand name kit the other day...

If you try to shop a lot of this stuff used you'll save a bunch overtime.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Hmm, Ill do more digging around on the software + injectors side. I guess I didnt really think much about that. Main reason I jumped to the 630cc tune was cause they all price out at $890 for there BT software.. But at the same time, I was under the impression that in order to get a Uni flash, I required to go wideband? 

I guess my thought process on this is that because my year/model TT has a smaller ECU I needed to go wideband to support a newer ECU + Tune? Am I correct, or am I just :screwy:?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Although I'm no expert but with an immobilizer defeat you can swap in any NB ECU I think. I'd PM Eurodyne, Doug or Steve about this.

I just ditched my Uni file in favor of Maestro. I know Steve who has been working closely with Doug @ FT did the same... I was there when he did his dyno runs a few months back and he gained power instantly. To be clear I did not witness the below runs. What I saw was with the stock intake/exhaust manifold he made ~300whp IIRC.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5465099-Frankenturbo-F23-did-what-now


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for that sir! 

Ill do some more homework on software. The dilemma I run into is that on the Eurodyne website, or most any software vendors site, dont usually list tunes for an ATC engine code compatible flash. Which I know theres ways around that and that it doesnt fully depend on that, but it still throws me around in circles...:facepalm:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

I think Maestro is great but the only problem is that Tapp decides what maps you get access too.

Check out the Nefomoto forums you may find you want to DIY.


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

the best/cheapest fmic if you can find one is the Tcarbon intercooler, they aren't rated for much power, but easily more than stock, and look damn sexy in the front of the car


----------



## BeasTToftheEast (Sep 20, 2007)

not the best, but for a smaller build most likely the best for the money


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

*Software options for F23*

Mark Malone is well-suited to tuning a narrowband car. He's done several F23s and knows it inside and out. The same is true of Ryan at C2 Motorsports. They're doing software for [email protected] and I've been really pleased with their smarts and ambitions.

I do not feel it is necessary to swap out the twin intercoolers. I'm not sure on this, but I am confident enough of them to retain them for my own project car. Eurodyne's new water meth system is going in as well -- with pre-intercooler injection -- and I'm guessing the hardware will readily handle the turbo's output. If not, I'll throw in a FrankenCooler (FMIC) and that'll solve it.

By the way, as of today I'm moving to become a sponsor in this forum. Yay! Thanks for the interest in these turbos, guys.

doug (slappy d)


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Slappy,
What numbers do you think he will make with the set up he is trying for?

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Congrats on the sponsorship Slappy.

If you guysa re lookimg for a good intercooler without breaking the bank...

Treadstoneperformance.com


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

slappy_dunbar said:


> Mark Malone is well-suited to tuning a narrowband car. He's done several F23s and knows it inside and out. The same is true of Ryan at C2 Motorsports. They're doing software for [email protected] and I've been really pleased with their smarts and ambitions.
> 
> 
> By the way, as of today I'm moving to become a sponsor in this forum. Yay! Thanks for the interest in these turbos, guys.
> ...


Hmm, is that the $1,400 software? Im sure its amazing stuff, but not quite sure if I can pull that off finacially... 

If not Malone tuning, what other software would you recommend? 

In any case, congrats x2!! :thumbup::thumbup: 



warranty225cpe said:


> Congrats on the sponsorship Slappy.
> 
> If you guysa re lookimg for a good intercooler without breaking the bank...
> 
> Treadstoneperformance.com


You sir, are awsome! Thank you for that link! 

Anyone know approximate room for play in our bumpers?


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

I know it's against what's popular but I recommend staying with SMIC intercoolers in the OEM locations.

There are great aftermarket upgrades like Tyrolsport (the only intercooler for the platform that I personally would spend money on). I know a lot of you think that FMICs are the way to go, but you have to remember that we have a oil/water heat exchanger. On our cars, the cooling system has the burdain of also removing heat from the oil. It works but it's not that efficient when you start upgrading stuff and push the engine past OEM loads. Having a FMIC blocking our struggling radiator will almost guarranty very hot water and oil temperature whenever the car is pushed. 

I know my case is extreme but even with full airflow going to the radiator, engine bay mods that allow airflow under the hood, modified grill, I still have problems keeping oil and water temp under control at the track. There are plenty of documented less extreme cases of cars with overheating problems after a FMIC install (search QW on the subject). 

Tempes TT, it looks like you want to build this thing right, so my advice to you is to look into tyrolsport SMIC or add an external oil cooler to the money you'd be saving on a FMIC.
Definitely do rods, there's no point limiting how much power the turbo/engine can make because you're babysitting the OEM rods IMO.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for this Madmax! 

Even though Im no sheep, Id love to get my hands on those SMIC! but be looking at an extra $1500, which means Ill be taking your advice on an external Oil Cooler. Ill do some homework on this though since Im 100% clueless as to all the hardware Ill be needing. Looks like the Coolers them selves though run around $150 or so just through quick glance so this shouldnt be a problem! 

And I guess youve pushed me over the edge and Ill be adding rods to the list as well... lol :laugh:

Ill most likely go with IE rods since Ive only heard good things about them and they seem to be the best bang for your $$! :thumbup:

Edit: *You also have a PM.*


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> Thanks for that sir!
> 
> Ill do some more homework on software. The dilemma I run into is that on the Eurodyne website, or most any software vendors site, dont usually list tunes for an ATC engine code compatible flash. Which I know theres ways around that and that it doesnt fully depend on that, but it still throws me around in circles...:facepalm:



I have a eurodyne flash and i have a ATC engine.I got it from Arnold @ pagparts


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Does the frankenturbo website give whp or bhp on their charts?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

JamaicanTT said:


> I have a eurodyne flash and i have a ATC engine.I got it from Arnold @ pagparts


Awesome! What are you running with the tune, and how do you like it?



HolvTT said:


> Does the frankenturbo website give whp or bhp on their charts?


Yes it does. Here.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> You can cross the 4bar FPR off the list. Those 630cc injectors are rated [email protected]


Would getting an adjustable FPR be wise/ok? Or should I just not worry about it with this build?


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

And ive been searching fro weeks on it.... thanks temples haha. Hmmm....


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

HolvTT said:


> And ive been searching fro weeks on it.... thanks temples haha. Hmmm....


Youre welcome! Lol :laugh:


----------



## madmax199 (Oct 28, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> Would getting an adjustable FPR be wise/ok? Or should I just not worry about it with this build?


I don't feel that it's a necessity since you will not be tuning it yourself nor be playing with rail pressure. Whatever tune you get, will dictate the fuel pressure regulation. Some tunes call for 3 bar FPR for the injector size they recommend, some have to use 4 bar to compensate for the lack of injector flow. 

Ideally, you want to run at 3 bar of fuel pressure because our fuel rails are rated at 90 psi max flow. 90 psi is only 6.2 bar, if you use a 4 bar FPR, that leaves you with 2.2 bar or 31 psi for boost before the rail goes static (not good). Some will think that they are safe because they don't run 31 psi of boost, but a simple overboost situation and you can be starving for fuel and cause pre-ignition (Ask DougLoBue what bad AFR can do to a motor).


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

madmax199 said:


> (Ask DougLoBue what bad AFR can do to a motor).


It go BOOM*





*


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

HolvTT said:


> Does the frankenturbo website give whp or bhp on their charts?


Why simply look at a boring ole chart? Lookee here:


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

hmmmm...you sir are a great business man


----------



## venmousracer (Dec 31, 2007)

send a message to iTech, he is working close to the guys at frankenturbo and has great success tuning these frankenturbo cars..Eddie


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

whats their website?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

He's talking about Chris at Oliver Enterprises in Lemoyne, PA. And yes, Chris knows the TT inside and out. He's sent me hundreds of pix of his progress while shaping up my build car (that's right: MY build car -- Aaaarugahh!!). The tricks he came up with for the water meth and auxiliary fuel pump are pretty slick. Plus he's a Eurodyne dealer, which is ideal for a FrankenTurbo car.


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

Does anyone actually have a frankenturbo up and running on a 225 TT yet?


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

I dont think so, at least none that Ive seen


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

1.8 skeet skeet said:


> Does anyone actually have a frankenturbo up and running on a 225 TT yet?


Yes. And it is pretty awesome. I am still tweaking my tune etc before I start posting my information but it is pretty close to being done. It does run though, and runs GREAT!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Tempes_TT said:


> I dont think so, at least none that Ive seen


There is a guy on QW running one. His profile


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

wwhich is upsetting me deeply


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

*Frankenturbo parts list & Yes I have one*

Hi there,

Yes I have one installed on my 2001 Audi TT 225

In addition I have the 42 Draft Design 3" turbo back exhaust, Unitronics stage 2+ tune for the F23 and Neuspeed short Intake.

My next mode is water meth for it.


Very happy.

Very fast.

No problems with about 3000 miles on the turbo.

Randy.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Tempes_TT said:


> You sir, are awsome! Thank you for that link!
> 
> Anyone know approximate room for play in our bumpers?


No problem,. The model your going to want is the TR8. It fits there like it was made for our cars. Just enough extra room to ad some brackets and make sure nothings touching.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

crazybohunk said:


> Very fast.
> 
> Randy.


I wish "very fast" had some form of numeric value..


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Post a video!


----------



## 1.8 skeet skeet (Aug 11, 2004)

I agree with the statements above.... We need some real numbers or videos or something! Its almost winter and that means I will have to to mess with the engine when the car is in hybernation :laugh: If this is as easy as swapping out the turbo and you get to keep everything else these seems like a great mid mod before going big turbo.

So guys that have the F23 setup please share with us and let us bask in joy as well :thumbup:


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

*Frankenturbo parts list & I have one.*

Hi there,

I understand seat of the pants is not a dyno.

There is a new all wheel drive dyno in the town my tuner is in. 

I will see if I can book a day for a couple of pulls.

Its just about the time it starts to snow here so I hope I can get it in before it all goes to crap here.

Quattro or not I don't drive it in winter.

Too many numb nuts in big 4x4s that want to squish me like a bug.

Randy.


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

Randy,
I know im being a tad pushy, but a nice 0-60 run would suffice until then 
holvTT


----------



## JamaicanTT (May 30, 2011)

Tempes_TT said:


> Thanks for that sir!
> 
> Ill do some more homework on software. The dilemma I run into is that on the Eurodyne website, or most any software vendors site, dont usually list tunes for an ATC engine code compatible flash. Which I know theres ways around that and that it doesnt fully depend on that, but it still throws me around in circles...:facepalm:


i have a CAI, ECS pulleys, apr fuel pump, 42dd downpipe, ebay FMIC, and 3" exhaust to a magnaflow aspuff. Gonna get that Frankenturbo kit for my christmas present can't wait!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

You guys know there's a whole raft of videos online at the FT site, yes?


----------



## HolvTT (Feb 22, 2011)

but are any of them tt 225s?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 1, 2009)

I know of at least one that's gonna be real soon.


----------



## crazybohunk (May 24, 2011)

*Frankenturbo parts list AudiTT 225*



[email protected] said:


> I know of at least one that's gonna be real soon.



IT'S ALIVE! IT'S ALIVE !

BWAAHAHAHAHA !


Sorry couldn't resist 

Looks a lot like mine in more ways than one.


Randy.


----------



## Tempes_TT (Oct 24, 2010)

warranty225cpe said:


> No problem,. The model your going to want is the TR8. It fits there like it was made for our cars. Just enough extra room to ad some brackets and make sure nothings touching.


Awesome, I hit that one spot on. Ill be doing an updated parts list soon! Thanks! :thumbup::thumbup:



JamaicanTT said:


> i have a CAI, ECS pulleys, apr fuel pump, 42dd downpipe, ebay FMIC, and 3" exhaust to a magnaflow aspuff. Gonna get that Frankenturbo kit for my christmas present can't wait!


Thats sweet man! Looks like lots of people are going FT!  



[email protected] said:


> I know of at least one that's gonna be real soon.


Freaking AWESOME! :laugh:


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Yes. And it is pretty awesome. I am still tweaking my tune etc before I start posting my information but it is pretty close to being done. It does run though, and runs GREAT!



I should be installing mine very soon as well . Going to repeat the water meth set up we did for Doug's on mine. Ours will be tuned with Maestro of course....will be an interesting comparison to yours John.


----------



## BikerDave52 (Feb 4, 2009)

im gunna have the luxury of having a 2nd motor on a stand doing the rods and timing belt and all the little lovely things out tt's like to break....im setup with a 3 inch catback dv revo tune stage 3 clutch and light flywheel diesel geeks shift kit but im hoping for more out of my 225tt...i keep watching all the videos from the FT guys...your winning me over but can the average tinkerer set this up without being baby sat...then do a non water meth setup and run VP fuel an get away with a quicker setup?....i build moto bikes...jetskis and trucks but i want to tackle my TT theres alot more involved and a hell of alot less room for error....any chance one of you 225 owners can throw up your whole build?


----------

